# Mac Wet rain gloves



## ventura (Jan 18, 2015)

Go and buy some!

Played in the rain a couple of weeks ago with a normal glove and it was difficult trying to keep everything dry and had poor grip when stuff eventually got wet so thought I'd try some rain gloves.

Played again yesterday in sleet/rain so tried them out. Never had any problems gripping the club, grip was as good as a dry day with a normal glove.

The best thing was not having to try and keep everything dry, much less hassle so you can just get on with the game.

I'd definitely recommend getting a pair as makes playing in the rain much easier.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Had some for years. Great bit of kit when it is raining.


----------



## Fish (Jan 19, 2015)

I was forced to buy some of these when at St Annes Old Links a couple of years back, cost a small fortune but are definitely worth it, the grip actually gets better the wetter they are.

I've also had some of the FJ (felt feel) rain gloves which work on the same lines but I found these split & tear very easy.

I've wore my right hand MacWet glove to keep it warm during colder dry days whilst using a normal left hand glove, works a treat :thup:


----------



## apj0524 (Jan 19, 2015)

I agree they are great, the only problem I find is when they get wet my hands get very cold in the wind chill, so gota buy some over mits oo:


----------



## Odvan (Jan 19, 2015)

I have some and they're super.

Tend to wear both when its really wet as opposed to just the one on my left-hand.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 20, 2015)

Odvan said:



			I have some and they're super.

Tend to wear both when its really wet as opposed to just the one on my left-hand.
		
Click to expand...

Do they charge extra for the 6th fingers?


----------



## Break90 (Jan 21, 2015)

Another recommendation here, quality piece of kit, makes things a lot easier in the wet.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 22, 2015)

Don't leave home without them


----------

